# Tail of a Fuzzy Bunny



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 25, 2009)

I posted this in the Rescue Me section, but thought maybe starting a blog for Gus might help him find that perfect "forever" home.

I've never had a rabbit before. But at the end of August, I"rescued"Gus (AKA Asparagus Fuzzy Bunny) from a neighbour, who'd been keeping him ina wire-bottomedcage inthe garage 24/7 because his 5 year old daughter had"lost interest"in the rabbit and he no longer wanted it. He was ready todrop itat the local shelter because, though he was advertizing it, no one would come take it and they were leaving for a week-long vacation.

My husband agreed to takeGus as long as we could find a loving home for him. Unfortunately, we live in a small townhouse and we do rent (and there's a good possibility we may be moving in the spring and wouldn'tbe able to take the rabbit with us  ). And my husband just isn't a "rabbit person."

Gushas a cage he spends the night in, but during the day he's pretty much free roam. He's pretty good about not chewing stuff (unless he's bored and wants attention...  ) and using his litter box. He's also really good with kids. (I think he almost loves my 8-year-old son more than me!) He loves home-made bunny cookies and lots of pets (though he's not much of a cuddler) and is extremely curious and outgoing, even in unfamiliar places or around new people.He's a very active bun who loves doing binkies in the living room and running up and down the hallway. He also loves to run circles around my feet, grunting and thumping. He alsoenjoys his large rubber ball which he noses aroundand, er, dominates... :biggrin2:

From researching the internet, I believeGus isa "mismarked" English Spot or English Spot X. He's a medium sized rabbit, two-years-old, neutered (confirmed by a vet!), litter box trained and quite the character. He's recently discovered walks and now digs at the carpet at the front door until we put on his harness and take him for a hop around the neighbourhood!

I have been in contact with a rabbit rescue locally, and they've said they can take him when there's room, but they can't give me any idea of when they could take him. (To be honest, I think they'd rather see us keep him. And I'd really love to, but circumstances just won't allow it. :tears2

I'm hoping to find an experienced rabbithome for him and would LOVE to see him find a bond-mate.Maybe there's someone here with a girl bunny looking for a handsome, charming, sweet andaffectionate husbun?

Here'ssome recent pics of Gustaking a walk in theyard:


















Thanks!

Rue


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh my Gosh Gus is Adorable. 

It's too bad your husband isn'tinto rabbits. He looks like a good pet Rabbit. I wish I lived closer I'd adobt him. 

That picture of your son asnd Gus is really sweet.

I hope you can find him a good home, it sure sounds like his first home wasn't the best.

Susan


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 26, 2009)

He looks just like our Serena. She's a 17 pound Checkered Giant. Too bad you're so far away.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks, guys! I happen to think Gus is one of the cutest bunnies ever! :bunnyheart

I've been asked if Gus is a checkered giant before, but he's way too small. He only weighs eight pounds! :biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm in love with him. :bunnyheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 27, 2009)

Stunning boy.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks, guys! I'll post more picssoon!

Rue


----------



## mardigraskisses (Oct 30, 2009)

:tears2: I really hope you find a good home for him. He seems like a really great bunny.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks. I hope so too!

Here's some more pics of Gus I took today (I dunno what it is with my son, but if anyone else in the family tried to hug him like thathe'd flip his ears at us and hop away):
















Poor Gus. He's been wanting a walk all week, but it's been just too wet and yucky out. 

Rue


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 31, 2009)

That last picture is so sweet. If only there were bunny sized galoshes...


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 31, 2009)

Haha! Yeah, we need to get him a little rain coat and booties so he can go play out in the rain! :inlove:

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, Gus just about found a new home this weekend. But it turned out that the lady was looking for a cuddly bunny that liked dogs. Unfortunately, Gus is neither of those.

So now I'm torn between feeling really sad because she seemed like she would give him a great home and feeling relievedbecause Gus gets to stay with us a little longer.

:tears2:

Rue


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm sorry that it didn't work out, but I'm sure Gus will find his forever home soon. :bunnyhug:


----------



## RexLovables (Nov 2, 2009)

He is one of the CUTEST bunnies!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks, guys.

Just why can't his forever home be with me???? :tears2:

Rue


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 2, 2009)

Everything will work out for the best!!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 2, 2009)

If it was sad for you to think he was gonna leave... Could you try to make his forever home with you? He is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks, guys.

If I had my way, Gus would be staying--we'd make the space for him and never move! :biggrin2:

But hubby remains unswayed (and it's been months), so I think it's for the best that Gus finds a new home where he'll be loved and wanted.

:tears2:

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, it looks like Gus has a new home! Our home!

I sold his old cage and took the money and bought some NIC panels and zip ties. Then I spentyesterday evening assembling it all. 

Here's his old cage:





And here's his new one! He went from 6 sq. ft. of space to over 14 sq. ft! Lucky bunny! He seems to really like the levels I've added. I'm planning to create a bedroom area on the far side. Just gotta get some cardboard or a box that will fit. 





Making sure his litter box hasn't changed. 





I think he approves. He had himself a bath, then did a dead bunny flop! 





This is too cute not to post! The boys were helping snip off the ends of the zip ties and I locked them in! :biggrin2:






Anyway, hubby took me to home depot for supplies and even helped me assemble the panels, so I think this means we're keeping him... 

Rue


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 15, 2009)

YEAH!!!! I am so excited for u all !!!! Whoo hoo and LOVE the kids. I need to build one just like that for my kids...great idea lol


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks, Denise!

Maybe I should start building NIC cages for kids...there may be a market for them... :biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes there is a market I'll take 2. lol


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 16, 2009)

:biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## Kamaor (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah I'm so Happy for you and Gus. I think he would be lost without your son. They look like best buds. He is one Lucky Bunny!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks, Kamaor!

I have a feeling my boys' attachment to Gus might have also had an influence on my husband's change of opinion. :biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Just thought I'd consolidate some of my different threads into this one place:

Gus got a new NIC cage!

Gus can doa fewtricks!

Looking for the perfect litter box for Gus

I think Gus has stinky scent glands

Why does Gus grit his teeth?

Why is Gus nipping?

What breed of rabbitis Gus?

Teaching/training Gus to hop up on the couch with us

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 27, 2009)

Just thought I'd post some new pics of Gus:





 
Did someone say raisins??? 








I disapprove of you taking pictures of me while I'm trying to sleep.







Can't you see bunny needs a walk? 

:biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 27, 2009)

Can we get some snaps of Gus out on his walk???
Whadda cute little face!

I'm so glad he's staying, Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 27, 2009)

Aw, thanks! I'm so glad he's staying too. (I think hubby is now too. He just had Gus up on the couch with him, feeding him treats. It was so cute!)

Unfortunately, it's been so wet the whole month of November, Gus hasn't been out for a walk in weeks. 

But I've got some pics from previous walks:

































This last one is from the first time we went for a walk--a FIFTY minute walk! He was so tuckered out, he just flopped down on the sidewalk and wouldn't move anymore! :biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 14, 2009)

I just HAD to post this pic of Gus:







Ooh! I surrender!

Rue

P.S. Yes, that is hubby holding him!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 14, 2009)

Gus is adorable! I'm so glad it turned out you could keep him, I think you'd be looking for a long time to find a home as good as the one he has now!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks, Grace!

Yup, I think he found the perfect home! :biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 15, 2009)

Rue, your Gus has got to be one of the cutest bunnies i've seen. I just love all of his pictures you posted.

I'm so glad your hubby decided you could keep Gus, I melted when I saw one of the first pictures you posted of Gus and your son. You can really tell how much he cares for Gus.

Nice cage you made him.

I look forward to more pictures of Gus.

Susan


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 15, 2009)

Gus is such a lovely bun, I'm glad he found you all and that you could keep him!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks, guys!

I really do feel fortunate to have him in our lives. For abunny whocame froma less than idea situation, I thinkwe really lucked out! He's just the right mix of cute and funny andcurious andclever and sweet and naughty and affectionate. I loves him to bits! :bunnyheart

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 15, 2009)

More Gus related threads:

Gus has a twitchy bum!

Gus needs a hay rack

Rue


----------



## Myia09 (Dec 15, 2009)

I would take Gus in a heartbeat. What a adorable bunny. I really hopes he finds his forever home


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks, Myia.However, Gus DID find his forever home . . . with me! :bunnydance:

Rue


----------



## Myia09 (Dec 15, 2009)

*faceplant*
Thats what I get for only reading the first post then just looking at photos. lol.
I am sorry! Well I am so glad you got him then! lmao! 
Now I get to see cute photos all the time!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 15, 2009)

Hehe! No worries. That revelation was kinda sandwiched in therewith new cage pics. 

And no worries on the cute photos! I'll for surebe posting more! :biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 15, 2009)

lol.....

He's very handsome.. Congrats


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks, Misty!

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 22, 2009)

Gus got a new hay rack! It's a foil and wrap organizer I got at Canadian Tire for $5!







It fits perfectly above his litter box:






Gus seems to approve (_Mmm! Nommy hay!_):




Hopefully this will save me from constantly sweeping up hay off the bathroom floor all the time and alleviate our allergies which have been acting up the last month. 

Rue


----------



## Jessyka (Dec 22, 2009)

Whoa, that's really nifty! I wonder if they have them down here... And I love these pictures of Gus! He's gorgeous! Of course, I may be slightly biased because he looks similar to my rabbit.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks, Jess!Spotted rabbits rule! :biggrin2Where can I see some pics of your guy?)

I'm sure they've got a similar rack in the States. I'd try Walmart, Home Depot, Target, etc.

I'm really impressed with how tidy it keeps his cage now. And I can cram inenough hay to last hima couple ofdays (whereas before I had to refill his basket at least 2-3 timesEVERY DAY!), so that helps cut down on the amount of hay dust that's getting into the air as well. 

The only thing I don't really like about it is, because I've got it in the far back corner of his cage (kinda the only place I could put his litter box), it can be awkward to fill. I basically have to climb into his cage to do it! :shock:

Otherwise, I'd give it a 10/10!

Rue


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 22, 2009)

Ain't he just the cutest thing ever,I'm so glad your husband gave in and is letting you keep him!


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 22, 2009)

Very Cute Pics!!! He is gorgeous!! 



I haven't been on your blog in awhile. I'm so glad your keeping him. :yes:


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm falling in love...


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 24, 2009)

Aw, thanks, guys! 

Rue


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 24, 2009)

more pictures is never a bad thing!!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jan 4, 2010)

Just when everything seemed to be going so well, we had company over for dinnera couple weekends ago and one of our guests wasSEVERELY allergic to Gus. He was sneezing and itching and miserable the whole time he was here, and then leftearly. And now my hubby has decided he doesn't want to keep Gus again. :tears2:

I don't know what to do. Hubby says he'll let me keep him if he moves outside, but I just can't bear to put the bunny outside. How will he binky into the entertainment centre, or trip me up everytime I go into the kitchen because he wants a treat, orDBF under the dining room chair if he's out in the backyard? And how pleasant for me will it be to go outside in the unrelentingrainto feed him or clean his hutch?

But then thought of rehoming him just breaks my heart in two...

:bigtears:

Rue


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 6, 2010)

no one there is allergic...why should he have to go outside or leave at all...the guest doesnt need to come over anymore!!!

Gus needs you...tell your husband we say so. Gus has never known hapiness and he found you. He did not have the most spectacular life before and to be doing binkies all the time and feeling comfortable enough to flop down and be a lazy house bun!! that's amazing!

Gus wont be right with anyone buy you


:bigtears:


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jan 6, 2010)

We have allergies too. Hubby especially suffers with asthma and allergies. So between him and then his buddy--who had a full on allergy attack--he kinda flipped out about it. 

But I'm working on a solution to keep Gus in the house (and with me!) here: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=53564&forum_id=48

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 6, 2010)

o well thats good i hope you figure it out!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 6, 2010)

I hope gus gets to stay with you in your home he seems so happy.

I would get rid of hubby if he ever made me get rid of a pet that he already said could stay


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 6, 2010)

Another thing that might work for you guys is compressed hay cubes--they can work pretty well at getting at least a little hay into the diet without a lot of dust, etc. They make them in Timothy (Oxbow does, and some others) and alfalfa.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks so much for the thoughts and suggestions, guys!

So hubby and I had a conversation this afternoon and he's okay with keeping Gus in the house just so long as we sort out the allergy issues. When he first came to live with us, the allergy factor wasn't that bad. It's basically just since winter hit and the furnace (forced air) has been on and the quality of the hay I've been buying has gone down so significantly that our allergies have really started getting bad. I think it was just sorta the last straw when our friend came over and had such a bad allergic reaction.

Anyway, it's such a relief to know he's willing to try to work it out so we can keep Gus. 

This is me right now: :bunnydance:

Rue


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 7, 2010)

your dancing with ears on and all? how cute!!

the hay cubes is a GREAT idea!!!

I keep trying to think of a better way for you to be able to feed hay without spores getting everywhere and it being messy...i wonder if theres a way you can put it in a box where he can only get so much out at a time and the hays not ALL exposed..or maybe that just sounds silly lol


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jan 13, 2010)

Got some new pics of Gus playing with my youngest son:






Stealing a banana chip!








Hey, what are you doing there?








Allwornout from playing.

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jan 13, 2010)

Uh oh! Gus is limping!

Rue


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 13, 2010)

Gus is giving quit a scare...tell him Fallow shakes his head...lol. As bunslaves I think we need love one day a week with no worries about buns being sick or hurt or unhappy or anything else they complain about


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jan 14, 2010)

*sigh* Yeah, just when it seems I've got one crisis resolved, another rears its head. 

After his after-dinner nap, Gus was limping again. So whatever it is that's wrong with his foot, it seems to bother him most after he's beeninactive for awhile. I'm really hoping it's just a pulled muscle or something. 

Rue


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 14, 2010)

could it be arthritis?


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jan 14, 2010)

That is something I've been wondering, but I think Gus is too young. He's only two. (Or at least that's what the people I got him from said.)

The vet that saw himbefore (I had him checked about 6 weeks after I got him) didn't seem to disagree, so I've just gone with that age.

I just hope the vet can give me a proper diagnosis and treatment tomorrow. I'd hate to come home not knowing anymore than I do now. 

Rue


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 14, 2010)

i have a type of arthritis i got when i was 15 it started...bad breeding, bad genes. 
let us know what the vet says


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jan 17, 2010)

Turns out it was just a sprain! And today, hedidn't seem to befavouring his foot at all! Phew!

New pic of Gus:







_Blah! You don't actually expect me to eat that limp parsley, do you? Where's the bananas???_

:biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 17, 2010)

I LOVE THIS PICTURE!!! 

looks like sucha spoiled bun...to spoiled to eat greens. for shame

and im glad its nothing serious


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jan 17, 2010)

Hehe! He does look really spoiled, doesn't he? Of course, he really was just licking his lips after gobbling down another piece a moment before! 

Still no sign of limping, so I think he's better! Phew!

Rue


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Jan 17, 2010)

I love Gus!
He is wanna my fave buns on this site.
:inlove:


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks, Jessica!

Rue


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Rue, I just finished reading your whole blog (and now I'm up way past bedtime, lol). Gus is such a sweety, I'm so happy he found a good home with your family.
He looks remarkably like my daughter's bun, White Chocolate (who unfortunately died way too young), but he is definately bigger and "heavyer set" than her . She was an English Spot, and only weighed about 4 to 5 pounds at 2 years old, had longer legs and looked more "streamlined". But other than that, he looks much the same . She too enjoyed running around outside and going for walks.

How are the allergies now, and Gus? Did you ever change his diet, or find another solution?

Love seeing all the pictures, especially the ones with Gus and your kids


----------



## Jessyka (Jan 19, 2010)

*jessicalovesjesse wrote: *


> I love Gus!
> He is wanna my fave buns on this site.
> :inlove:


Mine too. :biggrin2:


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 19, 2010)

i will have to ditto that and i love Gus and think he looks so adorable and loving with a personality to boot! i do miss miley though ): she was a french lop and like a sister to mimzy


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jan 19, 2010)

Aw! Thanks, guys! 

I have no idea what breed Gus is--aside from being mixed. I kinda think he's got some Spot in him (just because of his personality), but definitely a bigger breed somewhere in there too. Maybe New Zealandor Satin. And sometimes he looks kinda Rexy to me too.

Our allergies are much improved now the hay is out of the house!

I'm still sorting out his diet. For now he's eating pellets and salad in the morning and pellets and salad at night and then I give him a hay cube at bedtime (I still need to get him some willow balls and apple twigs, etc.to entertain him at night time). He begged forfood like crazy the first few days, but now he seems to be okay with the change. His belly always feels full and his poops haven't changed at all, so I think he's doing fine for now.

Though hubby and I were talking about itthe other day,and we're going to try feeding him hay outside (I do feel bad taking his hay away since he loves it so much! Plus I worry about his teeth).And in the spring, I'll let him graze on the lawn too (I'm planning to overseed it with somehay grass). But first I have tobunny-proof the backyard!

Rue


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 19, 2010)

English Spots are 5-8lbs, I think. We have one at the shelter who might be mixed with a flemmie due to his head shape, but he's a big boy nonetheless. We had a member here from the UK (she's been offline a bit due to business) that bred Spots and the full blooded ones are just stunning. Long, lean bodies, very unique markings, etc. A lot of bunnies get a "spot-like" marking pattern just by being what the breeders call "broken", which just means they're spotted.




















A lot of times a "big english spot" is actually a Checkered Giant (called Giant Papillon in the UK, mouse_chalk has one named Dotty).






Notice the dorsal stripe (on the spine), long tail, thin midsection, all-colored nose, and all-colored ears.

Dotty is in the banner too--she's on the right side, with the big black ears, right above the grayish little lop.


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 19, 2010)

I really want an English Spot..too bad I can't find any in AZ. And I really love that photo of Gus with his tounge out. SOooooo cute!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jan 19, 2010)

At first I was certain Gus was at least a crossbred English Spot. I even found some pics online of somepurebreds that lookedquite similarto Gus:






Gabriel






Stu






And Gus

But I've been told most Spots don't get bigger than 6 lbs. (Gus weighs 7.2 lbs) And Gus's fur isn't quite right. Plus his legs are just WAY too short. So, I'm pretty sure now, if he does have some Spot in him, it's minimal. 

Rue


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 19, 2010)

its hard to say with mutts what they are...i say hes got some english spot in him and i could def. beleive some NZ


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah, he's definitely got a "commercial" type to his hind end.

Either way, he's a cute, fuzzy bunny. :biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 20, 2010)

yes mutts are the best lol


----------



## katt (Jan 21, 2010)

i love that he goes for walk with you! that is so cute! if i tried to put a harness on winnie i am sure i would be missing flesh by the end of it all lol!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jan 21, 2010)

Hehe! Yeah, I can just imagine trying to take Winnie for a walk. Massive disapproval! :biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 3, 2010)

how are thiiiings with you all???


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 3, 2010)

Today, Gus doesn't seem to be feeling well.

Rue


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 4, 2010)

i dont have any advice about him, but i hope he starts feeling better


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 4, 2010)

Gus is feeling better now. Thank goodness! It turns out he doesn't tolerate Chinese broccoli very well (I bought it think it was bok choy! Oops! ).Some Ovol drops cleared it right up.

I've alsomade him a NIC play pen and hereally enjoys playing outside init!







_Mmm! Nummy hay!_

Rue


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh that is good! I'm glad he's doing better. You know, that time outside with the hay may be really good for him! Randy was saying how unfiltered sunlight can be really good for bunnies--it helps with vitamin D production, which helps with how they process calcium, which can be an issue for some bunnies.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks, Claire!

I'll admit, I did feel a little guilty sending him outside to eat hay. But he really seems to love it! 

I rearranged his pen so it now encloses the patio off the dining room, so now he can go in and out of the house as much as he likes. Usually, after breakfast, I let him out for a bit (I've found he's more interested in sleeping in the afternoon, but I'm looking forward ).His hay is in a small Rubbermaid bin (so I can put the lid on it at night so it doesn't get wet) and he'll spend a few minutes therenibbling. Then he'll suddenly binky and run full speed around his pen a few times! I gave him a cardboard tube (one of those concrete forms, cut in half) and he'll run back and forth through that, then hop over it a few times. Then he's done and he's back to nibbling hay again. Wash,rinse, repeat.

He's still getting used to all the new sights and sounds, though. So he only stays out for short periods before he's back at the door,with his paws on the glass, wanting to be let back in. Of course,pretty much as soon as I close the door behind him, he wants back out again! (And, of course, I let him out! )

Today the security helicopters (for the upcoming Olympics) flew over and he was at the back door in an instant, begging to be let in! But he wanted back out again as soon as they were gone!

I'm sure, by the time spring is here, he'll be used to the cars, barking dogs, screaming kids, lawn mowers, sirens, helicopters, etc. etc. that can be heard aroundour neighbourhoodon a regular basis. Then, I have a feeling,hewon'tWANT tocome back inside at all! 

Rue


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Feb 5, 2010)

hehe, yeah, that sounds so much like White Chocolate. She would have lived outside in her playtent if she could.
Once she actually thumped on my chest when we brought her back in, she was soooo not ready to come in yet, LOL.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 5, 2010)

Hehe! I guess, like people, some bunnies are just more "outdoorsy" than others! 

I just noticed I forgot to finish my thought above! I meant to say: "But I'm looking forward to thelong evenings of summer, when we can go relax in the backyard with a cool drinkwhile he plays!"

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 10, 2010)

So Gus isdemonstrating a few odd behaviours lately:

Grumpy Gus

Licking the carpet?

What a strange rabbit! 

Rue


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Feb 10, 2010)

aaaw.. poor Gus misses his daddy when he's gone, and loves his carpet


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hehe! I still can't get over that he missed my hubby. I mean, this is the guy who jokes about rabbit stew and threatens to "get rid of him" whenGus doessomething naughty or destructive. (He's never serious, of course!) Hedoesn't seem to beattached to Gus the waythe boys and I are. So funny that Gus would still miss him!

Rue


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 10, 2010)

I like the licking of the carpet..sounds almost very cute to watch! lol


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hehe! Yeah, it is very cute and funny at the same time. Silly rabbit!

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 10, 2010)

Okay, I need to vent a bit here:

In October, I had to make a short notice trip to my in-laws. I arranged for my sister-in-law to feed and check on Gus while I was away. It was just supposed to be a one night trip, but it turned into two. Anyway, I think my sister-in-law did a good job of feeding Gus, etc. but all the same, when we got home, he wasn't eating his poops were tiny and it took a good 4-5 days to get him over it.

So, the beginning of January, we go over to Vancouver Island to visit my brother and his family. I tell him "I want to bring Gus. Last time we went away, we came home to him not eating and I think it'd be less stressful for him to come with us." They have a small dog (Yorkshire Terrier), but she's the hugest wuss. So I wasn't too worried about her. I had thought that if we put the rabbit in the play room downstairs in his x-pen (with a vinyl shower curtain underneath, in case his litter habits slipped or whatever) with a baby gate up at the end of the hall, that would keep the dog away from the rabbit. Gus could stay in his pen for the weekend, but still be with"his people" so he wouldn't get all stressed out missing us.

My brother says, "Well, no, we don't have space. My wife's allergic. What about the dog? etc. etc. If you really can't find anybody, I guess we could put him in the garage, but please don't bring him." So Gus stays home. We get some friends to come feed him (they live only a block away vs. my sister-in-law who lives on the opposite side of town). Anyway, we come home and Gus is off his food again PLUS he's somehow sprained his foot over the weekend!

So I have to take Gus into the vet and get his foot checked! $55 later... 

So, this weekend we were thinking of going up to my in-laws again. So I ask if Gus can come with us. I explain how thetwo trips we've taken, we came home to him not eating and that the last time he'd sprained his foot, etc. etc.Andcould he stay in their laundry room in his pen with the baby gate up across the door to keep their small dog (poodle/bichon/shitzu X) out? They have a cat too, but it's an even bigger wuss than my brother's Yorkie. They say, "We don't think the cat will use the litter box if the rabbit's in the laundry room." So I ask if he could stay in their heated garage. I get a reply back (we were emailing): "Please don't bring your rabbit. I'm sure you can find someone who can take care of it."

What the heck? These people all bring their dogs when they travel! They don't seem to think anything of it! But I ask to bring one measily little rabbit (who'd stay in his pen the whole trip!) and they think it's this big deal! 

The next time ANY of them ask to stay with us and bring their dog . . . "Well, I'm sorry, guys, but the rabbit doesn't like dogs. You can come stay with us, but you can't bring your dog."

This is me right now:


:X:grumpy::tears2:

Rue


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 10, 2010)

ugh. i know how you feel. Fallow gets kinda like that if im gone for the weekend. he pouts and wont touch his water, digs in the food, and is pretty much a terror when i finally do get home. 
people see rabbits as just like a hamster or something, i dont understand why theyd be so bothered by you bringing a rabbit.

personally...i feel strongly about some things. and i am stubborn. i would say ok well then if my rabbit isnt allowed then apparently you dont want to see me that bad. 
horrible to say but hey...might get you somewhere. 

thats ridiculous that their all being like that.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 10, 2010)

*funnybunnymummy wrote: *


> What the heck? These people all bring their dogs when they travel! They don't seem to think anything of it! But I ask to bring one measily little rabbit (who'd stay in his pen the whole trip!) and they think it's this big deal!
> 
> The next time ANY of them ask to stay with us and bring their dog . . . "Well, I'm sorry, guys, but the rabbit doesn't like dogs. You can come stay with us, but you can't bring your dog."


That is exactly the right thing to say. What a double-standard!

You could phrase it as "I'm sorry, but you chose not to accomodate my pet... I know you are a fair, unhypocritical person, and would not want to have a double standard in our relationship."
^ an impossible point to dispute without saying that you ARE a hypocrite  

If they think a little rabbit is an outlandish travel companion, they should see my aunt.. takes her betta with her, wherever she goes! He's a great little traveller 

An easier route for you might be to get a cage (large petstore version), and have that be Gus's space when you guys are travelling. Simply bring him in the car, and pop him in the room you are staying in. These folks might see it as less "work" than making x-pen arrangements.

I am also :grumpy:... nose rubs to Gus (and :hug: to you).


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks, guys.

I think I could understand it better if they didn't have pets. But since they do (and travel with them!), I just don't get it! He's just a little rabbit! He'd stay in his pen (especially with the dogs around) and just do his rabbity things (y'know, bathe, sleep, eat... ). But at least I'd be able to watch what he's eating, etc. so I don't have to nurse him through borderline stasis every time we go away for a weekend. (I don't even want to think about goingaway for a week! :shock

Blah. What can you do?

Anyway, we may not be making the trip after all. I've been nursing a cold all week and it feels like it's turning into an ear/sinus infection. And there's no way I'm going over the Coquihalla with an ear/sinus infection--antibiotics or not!:grumpy:<--- BTW, I love this grumpy face. It's so expressive of how I feel right now. 

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 5, 2010)

Been awhile since I updated this! But things have been quite busy the last few weeks.

We did decide to take the weekend trip we were planning. My ear infectioncleared up and my sister-in-law offered to give Gus extra-special care while we were gone. So we packed up and went. She really did a great job taking care of him. Let him out to play and everything.She evensent me twice daily text messages with updates too. 

We came home and he was just fine. What a relief! He was a little miffed we'd left him for the weekend and showed it by giving us the big bunny butt, but otherwise was in perfect health.

My father-in-law also apologized for not having the rabbit. He didn't think it'd be a big deal, but his wife did. :grumpy:

Anyway, then, not even three days later, we get a phone call from my brother that my great-uncle had died and so wehad anotherweekend away (I was glad I hadn't completely unpacked from the previous weekend!). Fortunately, my sister-in-law took care of the boys and the bunny and everyone was happy and healthy when we got home. In fact, Gusactually didn't seem to have missed us much at all! Little stinker!

Anyway, I'm very much relieved that we can, in fact, leave Gus for a weekend without him going into stasis. I'm still not too sure what happened that first weekend back in October, but I suspect the sprained foot was the source of hisgoing off his foodthe second time we went away.

Part of me would still like to take him travelling with us (he's such an adventurous rabbit, I think he'd actually enjoythe experience!), but I know it's much easier to just leave him at home with good care.

On another topic: Keeping the hay outside seems to be working well for all of us too. As I predicted, Gus LOVES going outside now and sometimes I have to chase him back into the house! (So glad Iset up his pen soI don't have to carry him in and out!)He was actually lounged out SLEEPING under the barbeque the other day! I never thought I'd see him doing that!

He's also gotten more adventurous going out the front door. We really have to watch that it's closed because he will sneak out! Once the boys left the doorajar and he was already over in the neighbour's yard by the time I realized he was gone! (I was watching TV when it occurred to me, "Hey, where's the rabbit? Hey, did the boys close the front door?" :shock Fortunately, he hadn't gone too far, and as soon as he spotted me he high-tailed it back to the house. Even before I could say, "You get back inside!"

Another Gus update: he likes OREOS!!! We bought a package of Oreos and were eating a few on the couch after dinner and Gus just about mauled me trying to geta cookieout of my hand! I've never seen him like that unless we've got a treat he knows is for him! (Craisins, banana chips, etc.) I did give in and gave him a tiny piece and he ate it with such relish I can only think he's had them before! Ditto chocolate chips. Had a few of them a day or two later and just about got mauled again! What a silly rabbit!

Anyway, he won't be getting much of either. I know chocolate is poison to dogs and cats, so I can only imagine it is for rabbits too. (Though I wonder if he could eat carob? I know I used togive my hamster carob treats and she LOVED them!) 

And finally: Gus isgoing through the NEVER ENDING moult!(Please make it end!) 

Rue


----------



## fuzz16 (Mar 6, 2010)

if it makes you feel better fallow and mimzy are moulting like crazy too...mimzy lets my vacuum her so that helps a bit. lol...and fallow...is a lost cause. i furminate and then an hour later its like i didnt even brush him!!!

and im sorry for your loss, but glad Gus did ok without you there spoiling his cute lil butt!!! 

and carob...isnt that chocolate type based? i know its in a lot of dog treats and tastes like chocolate (dont ask!!) but idk if itd be good for them.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 14, 2010)

Well,I think the moulting may finally be coming to an end. I've been dutifully brushing and plucking and lint rollering and vacumming and doing everything I can to make this never ending moult more bearable! Gus does seem to be going through two moults at once. But the second one seems to be more of a light shedding than a full on moult, so it's not quite as bad as I'd imagined it was going to be when I realized he'd started losing hair on the top of his head while he was still leaving clumps of hair from his butt everywhere! :shock:

Anyway, some new pics I took this week:







Dis drumset makes a good pillow... :biggrin2:






Hubby and Gus having a snuggle on the couch. Who says real men don't love bunnies?

I think it's fairlysafe to say he'sfinally been converted! You should have seen him the other night on the floor giving Gus ear rubs. :bunnyheart

Rue


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 14, 2010)

So adorable!

I hear you..my boyfriend goes up every weekend to see his mother and family, and sometimes if its a little longer I ask to bring the rabbits. They have 2 dogs who hate everything (Children, TV commercials, ect) so they have to pen up the family room for the buns. I didn't think it was a problem until I overheard them saying how it was a little troublesome.

Uh sorry. But this is your son's rabbits too, so if you want to see us for prolonged times, they have to come. I am not going to neglect my rabbits to see you.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 15, 2010)

AWWW!!!! Have you seen the Real Men Love Bunnies photo thread? This pic belongs there for sure!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks! I posted it there! :biggrin2:


----------



## cheryl (Mar 20, 2010)

Gus is just absolutely adorable....love the pictures!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks, Cheryl!

Wow, it's been a few since I last updated!

So, what's new?

Gus did in fact start a second moult. So I decided to try the method used by breeders to "blow his coat." I started supplementing his timothy pellets with a Tbsp of alfalfa pellets. Well, one week after he started moulting, his moult slowed to a crawl! He's still moulting abit, but it's nowhere near what it was. So I'm really confused. This was supposed to cause his moult to speed up, not slow down! :shock:

Anyway, since he's only moulting a few hairs a day, instead of a handful, it's a bit easier to bear. But I'd really rather he was just done with this moulting process! 

He's also gained some weight, I'm guessing from the extra alfalfa pellets. I'm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing. I think I'll have to get some pics of him to see if others think he's getting too chubby or if he was actually underweight before. I know when I switched him from the alfalfa pellets to the timothy pellets, he lost about 1/2 lb in the first month, but I always kinda thought he looked a bit skinny. Now he looks healthier too me, but I'm not sure if he's getting TOO healthy, if you know what I mean. 

Anyway, today was beautiful, so we thought we'd take Gus for a walk. We put him in his harness and headed outside. Our goal was to take him to the park at the school next to our townhouse complex. But he wasn't having any of it! He kept trying to go back to the house! It took almost 15 minutes just to get halfway across the school field and, oncewerealizedhe justWAS NOTgoing to go to the park and turned back,less than a minute torun back home! He made a beeline straight to the front door!

We'll try again another day.

Silly rabbit! 

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to mention:

I started "clicker training" Gus last week too. So far, after only a couple sessions, he's learned to "touch" a plastic lid on command, "hop up" onto a small step stool on command, hop "down" off the step stool, and to follow the plastic lid over a 8" cardboard tube. I'm planning to build him a proper set of jumps soon. In fact, I'd like to create an entire obstacle course for him! I'm sure he'll just love it! 

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 9, 2010)

Does Gus look chubby to you?

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 12, 2010)

So I built Gus his very first agility jump. Here's a tutorial of how I put it together:

BUILDING A RABBIT AGILITY JUMP

COST:

Sonotube $7
Dowels $3 each
Film canisters FREE!
Nails $1.50 (for a box, but I only used 8)

Total: $11.50

TOOLS:

Note: If you don't have a saw, you can use a serrated bread knife to cut the Sonotube and have the dowels cut at the hardware store (most will do it for free).






SUPPLIES:

1 SONOTUBE. (This is only half, as I had the store cut mine so I could fit it into my car!)






4 WOODEN DOWELS. I bought 2 48" 5/8" dowels and cut themin half. But you can use narrower or widerdowels or cut them longer. Whatever floats your boat. 

8 FILM CANISTERS.

8 NAILS. The nails are just regular 1" nails.






INSTRUCTIONS:

First, cut two 24" lengths from the Sonotube. (I recommend 24", though mineare only 13". )

Like so:






Next, using your tape measure (again, if you don't have a tape measure, a ruler will work), mark 3" increments (2" seemed too narrow and 4" too wide) along the length of the Sonotube.






Then, cut the film canisters in half with the scissors.






You could try driving nails through the canisters into the Sonotube, but I found this technique easier (and less painful to mythumbs!). First, drive nails through the centres of the bottoms of the canisters (sorry this is a bit blurry).






Then, using a nail, create starter holes at each of the marks on the Sonotube. And then push the nails in the canisters into the Sonotube to attach them.






Put up your rails and _voila!_ You're ready for some rabbit agility!






Now I just gotta get some pics of Gus jumpingit! :bunnydance:

Rue


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow that is amazing!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks, Myia!

If Gus wasn't in the middle of his afternoon nap, I'dtake him outside for some jumping! :biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 13, 2010)

So I tried to take some pics tonight, but my camera just wasn't cooperating! So I got some video instead:

[flash=320,256]http://www.facebook.com/v/10150171657460506[/flash]

What a clever bunny!:biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 13, 2010)

Just wondering if anybody reads my blog. I know I'm bad for not updating for weeks at a time. I'm sure that's not helping build readership... :embarrassed:

But if you do, feel free to say, "Hey!" :wave:

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 13, 2010)

I read it! The video is unavailable, though, due to privacy settings.


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 13, 2010)

I read your blog: Gus is on my bun-nap list, hehe.:biggrin2:

That jump you made is amazing!

:great:


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks, guys!

Argh! I thought I'd made the video viewable. I'll try again!

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 13, 2010)

View My Video

It's kinda in slow motion, not sure how that happened, but you get the idea! 

Rue


----------



## Never2ManyBunnies (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi. I read your blog. Gus is on my bunny napping list as well! :biggrin2:

You're inspiring me to try clicker training with my rabbits. I just have to make the time for it and then get the book. Has Gus learned any new tricks this week?


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks, Cindy! I think I'm gonna have to get a lock for Gus's cage with all the bunnappers out there! 

Aside from the jumping, he hasn't learned anything new. Just been working on the tricks he's already learned, including hopping on the stool, touching the lid and hopping through the hula hoop.

I have to say, training him has really helped with some of his not-so-great behaviours, including the growling andcarpet chewing.So I'm really glad I tried it!

I recommend it to everyone! 

There's a website that Laura/Elrohwen posted. I think it's: http://www.clickerbunny.comI didn't get the book. Not saying you shouldn't. But I just read the articles and watched the videos. The videos were the most valuable to me, as sometimes the descriptions in the articles didn't really answer allmy questions.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 13, 2010)

For some reason I cant find a place to buy an actual cliker for the life of me.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 14, 2010)

I downloaded one for my smart phone (free!). I see them near the checkout at the pet store all the time.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 14, 2010)

I haven't actually got a clicker. I've been using a pen or just making a "click-click" noise with my tongue. Just so long as you make some kindaclick when they're doing what you want them to do.

So this evening, I've been decorating Gus's jump. I bought some self-adhesive shelf-liner from the dollar store and wrapped the Sonotube in that. I think it looks really good! I'm going to paint thewooden rails (and the wooden standards once I get them built), but the shelf-linerjust seemed easier to apply to the Sonotube.

I'll post some pics when I get it done.

Rue


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 14, 2010)

I think it's really cool that you are clicker training Gus. I should do that with some of my buns. The most they do is beg for a treat if I make a kissy noise, lol.

-Dawn


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks, Dawn.

I'mcontemplating trying toform an agility club in our area. I think it would be a lot of fun!

Rue


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Rue, I read your blog too .
Gus reminds me so much of White Chocolate. I think she would have enjoyed clicker training and agility too.
English Spots are supposed to be very energetic and smart .


----------



## hln917 (Apr 14, 2010)

I read your blog too! 

You did a great job with the jump. Is their certain age to train rabbits with the clicker? Do they have to be young?


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks, guys!

Hilde, I sometimes think I've got a border collie and NOT a rabbit. 

Helen, I think you can clicker train rabbits at any age. The clickerbunny people were training rescues, so I'm guessing they weren't always young rabbits.

I do think some rabbits are better learners, but I think all rabbits are trainable. If they can learn to come running when their food goes into their dish or to use a litter box, then they're totally trainable. 

Rue


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 14, 2010)

If you started a club Rue, I would join! I'm always jealous of the Calgary rabbit hopping club, they look like they have so much fun.

Biggest problem for me is that my best prospect out of my buns is blind in one eye and doesn't hear so well (although that may be selective hearing...), so not sure how well he would do. He might run in to all the obsticles instead of jumping, lol!

Sugar would be good too, but she stresses easily, so I would have to try but be careful about traveling with her.

-Dawn


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 14, 2010)

Hehe! Yeah, when I first saw there was the Canadian Rabbit Hopping Club, I was like, "No way! Do they have a group here? What? Calgary! Noooo!!!" 

Maybe we should ask Kate if we can start a Vancouver chapter?

Rue


----------



## Never2ManyBunnies (Apr 14, 2010)

> I do think some rabbits are better learners, but I think all rabbits are trainable.* If they can learn to come running when their food goes into their dish or to use a litter box, then they're totally trainable. *



Rue, this is so true. I have found they can also be the trainer. I have a little rabbit that trained me to give her bunny nose rubs every night, just before I go to bed.She even managed to train me to do this without a clicker or treats!  She is now working on training me to provide nose rubs first thing every morning - but that's a little harder, as I am NOT a morning person!

Thanks for the link to the clicker site. I am going to start studying this. If I get the hang of it, I will definitely use your instructions for making a jump.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 14, 2010)

There is talk of starting a club in Edmonton, don't see why there can't be one in Vancouver too. You would have to come to Calgary to see how it's done


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 15, 2010)

Well, I normally go out to Calgary/Red-Deer once or twice a year to visit Ryan's family (brother in Calgary, Dad in Red-Deer). Next time I go, I'll have to see if I can visit the Rabbit Hopping Club and see how everything is done.

Then we could start the Vancouver chapter! 

-Dawn


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 15, 2010)

We practise the first Friday of the month in Chestemere (a bit East of Calgary). The schedule is on the Website.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice Blog!!   But I was reading on your clicker training.. They do sell clicker training for dogs at walmart, at least my walmart does!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 15, 2010)

That's awesome, Dawn! I haven't been to Calgary in10 years and it's not likely I'll be heading out that way for another 10. 

Misty, thanks for the tip. Too bad I don't live near a Walmart. :grumpy:

Rue


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 15, 2010)

Most pet stores have clickers. Usually about $2-3.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 16, 2010)

So here's the tube jump (I'm calling it a barrel jump because I think it looks like thestandards are made from barrels) all finished and decorated:







I cut out cardboard, covered it with shelf-liner and taped it into place to form the tops of the barrels. Oh, and I switched out the white cups for black. (I wanted the white cups for the wooden jump.)

And here's the wooden jump:




Sorry, no picture tutorial for this one. I've got the materials to build a second jump, so maybe I'll do a tutorial as I build it. I'll see if I have the time, as these ones take a LOT more time to construct than the cardboard tube jumps. 

For now I'll just give the list of materials (and what it cost me):

1 2X3 $1.65
2 4' 5/8" dowels $3 each
8 film canisters FREE!
8 2 1/2" wood screws $1.25
8 1/2" wood screws $1.00
2quarts mistintedpaint $3 each
1 roll electrical tape $1.25

TOTAL: $17.15

Oh, and the tools:

Tape measure
Saw
Square (I highly recommend as I don't have one and my jump is wobbly because of it... :rollseyes )
Level
Pencil
Drill and drill bits
Sandpaper
Paint brush

I've got the supplies to build a teeter totter and a hoop jump. Hoping to get them put together over the weekend.

Now hopefully the nice sunny weather continues so we can go practice someagility in the backyard! 

Rue


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 16, 2010)

Film canisters aren't easy to find anymore, though!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 16, 2010)

That's what I thought too! But when I went into my local photo shop, the girl said they still get "tons" and she seemed almost ecstatic that I'd take them!

However, if you can't find film canisters, you can use two nails on each side to hold up the rails. Another option, is to build jumps with square rails (like they do in England) and then attach little squares of wood to the uprights for the square rails to rest on.

Finding film canisters was actually easier. 

Rue


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 16, 2010)

Ahh, well Vancouver is a lot closer to me than Calgary, but still a drive - but if you ever have competitions after you get a club, you can count me in!  

I would love to start up a club down here - I already have one, just no members. And I'm not really sure how everything would really work. haha.

Emily


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 20, 2010)

I always forget I should post this stuff in my blog!

Yesterdaymorning, hoping to get a pic for the sprintime photo contest, I let Gus out in the backyard (without his pen) and what does he do? Hesqueezes under the back fence! We're talking MAYBE a 3-4 inch gap, and he squeezes through it! :shock:

So then he's on the other side of the FIVE FOOT fence in the adjoining townhouse's parking lot and I'm on this side thinking,"CRAP! WHAT DOI DO????" And he'slooking at me like, "Hehe! Whatcha gonna do about it?" I think my heart may have stopped momentarily!

Anyway, I grabbed a lawn chair for a boost and scrabbled over the top of the fence to go get him (falling on the way down, no less!). He was already about twenty feet down the fence from our house when I caught up with him! Then hewouldn't let me catch him! So here I am, in my pajamas no less, chasing this little bratup and down the fence in front of all my neighbours! :grumpy

Finally, I was able to grab him (more like, he let me catch him!) and direct him back under the fence. He was munching grass like nothing had happened by the time I climbed back over the fence again. 

What a turd!

Guess it's time to properly bunny-proof the back yard. :twitch:

Rue


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry but.... :rofl:


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha! Believe me, I was laughing just as much as I was cursing!

Little brat! :grumpy

Rue


----------



## Chansey (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi! I've been reading your blog and Gus is such a lovable little character! The tube jumps look awesome, too.. Take care


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Chancey!

He certainly is a character! I wouldn't trade him for anything! :biggrin:

Rue


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 22, 2010)

ive missed so much in your blog i forgot how much i missed mr gus!!!!

so cool what your doing with the jumps


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok I totally posted a reply when you first posted but it must have not gone through.

I said that it was scary, but I couldn't help but laugh!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks, Brenda!

Myia, I think you may have posted in my other thread I posted.

So today, I properly bunny-proofed the backyard and Gus got to spend several hours exploring and eating grass and flowers and leaves and... 

Anyway, I set up the jumps in the backyard and got him to do a few. He now starts on his "pause box" (I was using a stool, but I found a wooden boxthat he seems to like better than the stool) and goes over both jumps, turns around, does both jumps again, then hops up onto his box for his treat. He's also doing 4 rails, but after doing the "course" 3 or 4 times, he starts knocking them down. Lazy bunny! :rollseyes

The neighbour kids saw what we were up to and had to come watch. What's funny, though, is they seemed more impressed with his ability to hop on the box and stand on his hind legs for a treat, than going over the jumps!

I finished building his teeter totter, but haven't got him going over it just yet. Ditto his tunnel. He knows how to go through a tunnel, but won't do it on command yet.

Anyway, all in time!

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 23, 2010)

So the kids and I have had several talks about not picking up the rabbit. However, my eldest son just didn't seem to be getting it. He was ALWAYS picking him up and carting him around.

Finally, last night I got really frustrated and said, "WHY do you insist on picking up the rabbit???"

"Well, hewon't come to me when I want him to."

I said, "Yes, he will. Just call him and he'll come."

So he starts saying, "Here bunny. Come here bunny." Of course, Gustotally ignores him. "See it doesn't work!"

I said, "His name isn't 'Bunny.' He knows his name, try calling him by his name."

So he does and suddenly Gus is following him everywhere!

Sheesh! 

Rue


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 23, 2010)

Haha how cute!

You must get a video of him jumping. It sounds amazing. I am going to have to get Kinobe to do it..he is full of energy and I think he would love it.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks, Myia! 

I'm going to try to get some video today. It looks like rain again, so I'm going to try to set up the course in the house (will require some furniture rearranging, though...).

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 24, 2010)

Okay, so I got some video!

[flash=320,256]http://www.facebook.com/v/10150178061145506[/flash]

He wasn't really in the mood for jumping yesterday. Usually he FLIES over the jumps!

Rue


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2010)

:shock:So cute!


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 24, 2010)

What a big beautiful bunny!
It looks like so much fun! So great to see!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks, guys!

So I'm still finishing up my other agility equipment (just need a few more screws and some other paint colours!) and waiting for the weather to improve so we can set up our course in the backyard again!

In the meantime, I've started a book for my kids. I think you guys will probably like it. It's a middle grade novel (geared for 9-12 year olds) called THE RABBIT ATE MY HOMEWORK.

Here's the premise:

On their way home from school, 12-year-old Drew and his annoying younger sister Libby find a bunny in a box. Libby convinces Drew they have to keep the bunny--at least till they can find the bunny's owners or a new home. Of course, they both know their parents won't be too impressed with them bringing a rabbit home. So they hide it in Drew's room. Of course, hiding a rabbit is not as easy as it seems . . . especially when that rabbit turns out to be a growing baby Flemish Giant. 

So far, I've got the first half of the first chapter written.

Anyway, I just wanted to post this part, because I think you guys would like it (for a few reasons):

"So what are we going to call him?" Libby asked.

"How about Stew?"

"You canât name the bunny Stew!"

"Okay, then: Stewy."

"Drew!" Libby scowled at me. "I think we should call him Precious."

"_Precious? _Thatâs a girlâs name!"

"Well, maybe the bunny is a girl!"

"No way! This is definitely a boy bunny."

Libby crossed her arms. "How would you know the difference?"

I didn't know the difference. But there was no way we were calling this bunny Precious. "Because heâs got big ears. Boy bunnies always have bigger ears than girl bunnies. Donât you know anything?"

Libby didnât say anything. She just sat there, stroking the rabbitâs head. Heâd squished himself flat against the ground, his eyes half-closed, his ears relaxed, loving the attention. "Heâs so little. I think we should call him Tiny."

Rue


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 27, 2010)

So cool that you are writing a book! Are you going to do illustrations too?

-Dawn


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 27, 2010)

Haha! No, that's the publisher's job. 

Rue


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Apr 28, 2010)

I bet we have a few people here who could do illustrations


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 28, 2010)

Hehe! Yeah, there are definitely some amazing artists here at RO! :thumbup

Thing is, every publisher has their own set of staff and freelance artists they use for cover art, illustrations, etc. etc. So unless an artist has a contract with that publisher, it's not likely they'll use them. Such is the way in the publishing industry. 

Rue


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 28, 2010)

We should totally have an RO book!


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 28, 2010)

I love the video of Gus doing agility. I can tell that he enjoys it, he's such a natural!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (May 1, 2010)

Thanks, guys!

I tried to take some more video of Gus this morning, but by the time I got the camera, he'd decided he was done and wouldn't jump anymore. 

I think I may need a rabbit whisperer, though. 

Gus seemed to be improving in the growling and nipping department, but this last week he has been downright incorrigible!

Every little thing we do seems to irritate him and we get growled at, our feet or hands get boxed,and our clothes, and sometimes even skin,nipped. He's decided the dining room table makes a good hidey place and now if we sit there we get the brunt ofhis disapproval.

The kids have been much better about picking him up, buthe growls and scrabbles even worse than before ifhubby or Ihave to pick him up.

We've also stopped pinning him. But if we try to pet him he growls and nudges us. I've been trying to gently push his head down and continue petting him. It seemed to be working, but this week he's back to being grumpier than ever. :grumpy

Hubby went away again last weekend and the kids had a three day weekend and I think that might have upset him. But really, he can't just take it out on the whole family! This is unacceptable!

I've decided that he's getting his treats cut off. I think that may be part of the problem. I think heassociates our hands with treats and when he doesn't get a treat (and instead a pet), he gets growly. That's just not cool!

Anyway, we'll try this for 2 weeks and see if there's any improvement.

He tried to nip hubby last night when he offered him a raisin. I didn't think he'd be so brazen, but he's really treading thin ice trying to nip the boss! 

Any thoughts or suggestions how else to deal with this?

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (May 4, 2010)

Well, Gus has been off treats for only three days and already he seems to be behaving better.

I found a website that seemed to explain his behaviour to a tee: 



> *Off with you! Banished from the kingdom
> 
> *While it's easy to make a rabbit very happy with some fine petting, it's also very easy to offend the rabbit. Uninvited petting, playing that interrupts lounging time or failing to show respect may elicit a response demonstrating how much the owner has offended the rabbit.
> 
> ...



I don't care if he never becomes a "pick me up and cuddle me" type of rabbit, but to become so offended over just a pat on the head, is a bit much IMVHO.

Anyway, now that we're not giving him treats, he seems to be like, "Hey, guys, where's my treats? Did you forget about them? Hey! Helloooo? Somebody pay attention to me! Helloooo?"

Andhe's actually let me "scritch" his forehead a couple times as I'm walking past him (or he's come hopping up to me). That's a first! Usually he'd sniff my hand and then give me the bunny butt when I have no treat! So this is a VAST improvement!

He's still not too impressed with the kids and if you try to pet him under the kitchen table he gets super snarly, but that's okay. We'll just leave him be under there.

What was really bugging me was that he'd come hopping up to us and then get all irritated and offended when we'd try to pet him. That's just not cool in my books!

In other news:

Am now working on chapter 2 of THE RABBIT ATE MY HOMEWORK. The kids are loving it. Here's another funny bit (IMVHO):


> The rest of the afternoon basically went like this:
> 
> Libby squealing: "Aw! Drew, look! He can wiggle his tail!"
> 
> ...



:biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (May 21, 2010)

So it's been about two weeks since we stopped feeding Gus so many treats andhis behaviour hasimproved IMMENSELY! He still growls from time to time, but he's not nipping. And he's much more accepting of pets than before. It still has to be on his terms, but he's less likely to get grumpy if he's lying down and you come over to pet him. Now he just gets comfy and lets you pet him. Whereas before he'd nudge your hand away and nip it. So HUGE improvement!

Plus, I've discovered the reason he chews the carpet: He wants me to pet him! I always thought it was because he was upset with me/us about something (late withdinner or whatever!), but really he just wanted to be pet!

Silly rabbit! 

The book is going along swimmingly. Half way through Chp 7 and over a third of the way done! 

Anyway, this weekend I'm bunnysitting and I think I'm in over my head!:shock:

Rue


----------



## tonyshuman (May 21, 2010)

He's such a smart bunny! Sounds like you have to treat him like a little kid that has tantrums and stuff.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (May 21, 2010)

Too smart for his own good, I think. 

Thanks, Claire!

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (May 21, 2010)

"Listen you little puffball, that's MY HUMAN in the kitchen with you! Don't even think what you're thinking!":laughsmiley:

The boys are getting along so well... 

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (May 30, 2010)

Well Buttercup (who my husband started calling Butterball! :rofl, went home last Tuesday. The teacher is thinking of getting him neutered. So that's good. I also gave her a big bag of hay and she was really appreciative of that. Hopefully, now she'll cut back on the pellets.

In other news:

Gus licked me last night! I was petting him in his cage, and when I was done, I leaned in and kissed him on the head and he licked my nose and then lickedmy eyelashes! It's only taken 9 months! But I know now that he loves me too! :bunnyheart

Also, last night, somebody left the bag of pellets on top of his cage and he managed to tear a hole in it and ate waaaaaayyyy too many pellets! :shock:

Fortunately, it doesn't seem like he was able to gorge himself too quickly (the pellets were kind of trickling out a small hole), so he didn't seem to have any gastric upset today (not that I didn't watch him like a hawk!). But I didn't give him anything else to eat all day! Hisbelly wasPLENTY full! :rollseyes

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jul 25, 2010)

Omigosh! I can't believe how long it's been since I posted here!

Not much is new. Gus is doing well. We took him camping for three days last week and he LOVED it!

Here are some pics:





Our campsite with Gus's pen set up.





Gus lounging in his pen.





All tucked into bed for the night in the tent.





Anybody awake yet? I want breakfast!





Bunny likes exploring!

He was VERY popular with the kids at the campground. Wehadlittle kids coming to ask to pet the bunny on a regular basis! We taught them how to properly pet rabbits and that they don't like to be picked up and what to feed them, etc. It was all good! 

I was worried about howGus wouldhandle camping, but he was like a little piggy in mud out in the woods. Twice he even managed to sneak out of his pen (the gate hadn't been properly secured and he squeezed out!) and went adventuring on his own. Fortunately he didn't get far before we found him and caught him. Little turd!

One thing I think I'll do differently next time (aside from making surehis pen is always 100% closed!)isbring some hardware cloth to cover his pen in case any eagles or hawks are around!

Otherwise, it was all a very positive experience! If anyone else has an outdoorsy bunny, I'd recommend taking them camping too! :biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 25, 2010)

great pics! so cool you got to take himn capmin! id be afraid to wit any of mine lol


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jul 26, 2010)

Hehe! I was a bit worried about him at first (mostly that he'd be stressed being in a new environment), but he was totally relaxed from the start. I swear he flopped more times in those three days of camping than he usually does in a whole week here at home. Crazy rabbit! 

Rue


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jul 26, 2010)

Great pictures Rue!
White Chocolate (who looked very much like Gus) loved camping as well. Hazel is fine with it, but not too enthusiastic. She much prefered the "cabin camping" we did last summer.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jul 26, 2010)

Hehe! I think White Chocolate and Gusare long-lost siblings. 

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh, it's been WAY too long since I updated this!

Gus is doing very well. He's gotten a bit fat on the new food I was trying him on, so I've switched him back to the Martin's.

I think the reason he keeps shedding is not his food, but fur mites! Poor guy! He's so itchy! I've been saving my pennies and will hopefully be able to get him treated soon. I feel so bad for not treating him before. I should've known letting him outside was inviting parasites! Poor guy!

We've had some snow this winter and Gus has LOVED playing in it! We call him a bunny snowplow, because he pushes the snow with his front feet!

Here's avideo of him playing in the snow:


[flash=320,256]http://www.facebook.com/v/10150378354765506[/flash]" 

Rue


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 11, 2011)

Poor guy. Good thing you know what is bothering him.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 11, 2011)

Poor little guy. I used a spray for fur mites on my hamsters with mites and I think it worked. It is also supposed to be for rabbits, although I have not tried it on them. It was $5 for a huge bottle, and you can treat them and their environment with it. It might be a solution that's not as expensive as the Revolution/Advantage drugs.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks, guys.

I'm hoping to take him in by the end of the month. In retrospect, I wonder if this is why he's always been so grumpy? He's never been the most affectionate bun, but I did notice a markedchange in his behaviour last spring (plus a major increase in shedding!).

Makes you wish they could talk!!!

Rue


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Rue, nice to hear from you and Gus again! He looks like he had so much fun in the snow 
Too bad we don't get snow here, I bet White Chocolate would have loved that too 

I don't know whether you ever saw a picture of her? She did look remarkably like your Gus.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 2, 2011)

I've got no doubt White Chocolate would've loved the snow! She was just that kind of bun! 

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 2, 2011)

Time for morecute bunnypics:






King of the yard!





It wasn't _ME_!





Snow bunny!





Look at all that snow!





Snow bunny has no legs!





Snow plow bunny!





Okay, now I'm cold!





Bunny in a box!





I not fat! I just fluffy!


----------



## Anaira (Feb 2, 2011)

aww he looks like a little bro to my boy! They're even roughly the same age!(I think)

What happened to the Rabbit ate my homework? You haven't posted anything about it lately. I've missed it!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 2, 2011)

Aw! Thanks, Anaira! They do look a lot alike, don't they?

I completed The Rabbit Ate My Homework last summer and have been trying to get it published for the last few months. It's a VERY slow process. Especially since the downturn in the economy. Publishers are publishing fewer books. 

But all I can do is keep subbing it and keeping my fingers crossed! :happybunny:

Thanks for asking!

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 10, 2011)

Gus does not approve of skiing/snowboarding. We go up to the ski hill for a day every few weeks through the winter, which means Gus gets left at home in his cage all day.(Which he hates. Spoiled rabbit. )

Tomorrow, I'm taking the kids up to the hillwith the school, so I started pulling our gear out tonight. Needless to say, Gus is NOT impressed. He's been sulking under the dining room table for the last hour. 

:biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

Awww lol! They sure know what they don't like, don't they? I hope you had fun!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 17, 2011)

Hehe! Yeah, we had fun. Dunno if Gus has forgiven us yet. 

Rue


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 17, 2011)

Aww great photos! The snow looks like fun! Gus is so handsome


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks, Myia!

Couple updates on Mr. Gus:

We finally got him treated with Revolution back in February. He definitely was infested. He went fromscratching and flicking his ears CONSTANTLY, to scratching maybe once or twice a DAY! It's amazing how quickly it worked too. Within about 24 hours and the scratching stopped!

Plus, he seems to have had a personality-ectomy. He was always grumpy before and would spend almost the whole day sitting under the table or in his box and didn't even like to be pet much. Oh, he'd like a good ear scritching at first, but a few seconds in he'd try to nip you or nudge your hand away and then start scratching again. Anyway, now he's turned back into that curious, out-going, mischievous little rabbit he used to be. He's even better about being picked up and held! (Not that he likes it or anything... ) He's started jumping up on the couch and onto the chairs around the kitchen table. Something he's NEVER done before! It's really amazing!

The one thing that hasn't stopped is the shedding.:rollseyes But it has slowed down a bit. He's a bit overweight (he's got a chubby bunny bum!), so I'm going to try to slim him back down (no more bananas, raisins, or tortilla chips!) and see if that helps at all.

Anyway, for anyone who suspects their rabbit has mites, I'd recommend getting their vet to check and get them treated. I can only imagine what Gus must've been suffering all this time! Poor bun bun! 

Also, I think--no, I know--Gus has started digging in his litter box.I'm not sure how long he's been doing it (I suspect a couple months now). At first I just thought he was kicking some sawdust out when he'd jump in and out of his box (it was mostly in the far back cornerbehind his boxand not immediately noticable till I took out his box for its cleaning), but nowhe's getting itall over his cage. I've neverseen him do it (I'm sure it's something he does atthree in the morning when we're all sound asleep!), but there've been a few mornings where his cage has literally been covered in sawdust. Now I just gotta figure out how to get him to stop. :grumpy:

And finally, twice this week, the little bad bunny has managed to sit in pee. I can't figure out where he's peeing that he'll sit in it, other than it's in his cage. Buthe's definitely sitting in it somewhere. Both mornings he's had sticky, yellowish-pink fur on his butt, tailand feet. :yuck

Anyway, he's now had his first butt bath. He didn't think too much of that. Kept trying to jump out of the tub. But once I'd got as much of the pee out of his fur as possible and him wrapped up in a towel, he seemed to calm down. Then Iblow-dried himfor 15-20 minutes till his fur was as dry as I could get it. He DID seem to like that! He actually turned around at one point and lay down again so Icould aim the hair dryer at the other side! Silly rabbit!:rofl:

Oh, and some sad news. Remember Buttercup the class rabbit? Well,I recently learnedthatlast summer he ended up going to the SPCA. I hope that means he's got a new home now (and a better diet and is neutered) and didn't end up PTS! Even hubby was upset when he heard that! He called him a "cool little bunny." And he was, even if he did keep trying to attack poor Gus while we bunnysat him!

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 28, 2011)

Today we built Gus a new outside hutch! 

So far, all he's had in his outdoor penis a litterbox filled withhis hay. It's SO gross to change, but because it's exposed to the elements, I haven't been able to use wood pellets (they just turn to sludge when it rains). So today, the kids and I built him a little hutch out of scrap lumber. (Actually, it's not all that small! It's 36" long and 24" deep and about 30" high!) It turned out really well!It even rained after dinner and his hay and litter box stayed nice and dryinside!:weee:

We tried puttingGus in it, but he wasn't having any of it. He just kept hopping out and going over to where his hay used to be.He seemed to be upset that we'd moved all his hay and his litter box! :rollseyes (And no, I can't move the hutch to where his hay used to be because it would block access to our storage shed. )

I was going to take pictures when it was finished, but it got too dark.I'll try again tomorrow.

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 28, 2011)

Okay, got pics of his new house. But first, some other cute pics:





I disapprove.





My son calls this BunnyBazooka(I can only guess what he's supposed toshoot... ), but even a few months ago he'd never allow ANYONE to hold him like this.Like I said earlier, personality-ectomy! 

Anyway, pics of the new bunny house:















Yay! No more wet hay and litter! 

And finally, Gus checking it out:





"Yeah, I guess dis will do."

Rue


----------



## jujub793 (Mar 28, 2011)

I just love Gus he is so adorable!! Great pictures!! And great job on his hutch, I'm sure he's gonna love it


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie! 

So far, Gus doesn't actually like his bunny house. He'll go into it, grab a mouthful of hay, then hop right out again.Twice he's peed where his litter box used to sit. 

I'm actually debating dragging it over to in front of the storage shed for now, then moving it once he's consistently using his litter box again.

Silly rabbit. :rollseyes

Rue


----------



## jujub793 (Mar 31, 2011)

Wouldnt be fun for him if he made it too easy for you! You Are the bunny Slave after all right?! Lol


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 31, 2011)

Haha! Too true. 

Well, I gave in after he peed on the concrete AGAIN and dragged his bunny house over so now his litter box sits over the exact spot it sat before (only now it's inside the bunny house). He's still not super keen on going into it, but he'll hop in, graba mouthful of hay, then hop out and eat it sittingby the door. Then he hops back in for another mouthful. 

Hubby thinks he doesn't like it that there's only one entrance (and therefore escape route). I think he's probably on to something. Gus wouldn't use his cardboard bunny house in the dining room till we added a second entrance to it too. What a funny bunny! :rofl:

In other news: Gus SAT IN MY LAP!!! Okay, I bribed him to hop into my lap here on my computer chair, but he actually stayed after he finished his treat, sniffing and turning around and letting me pet him for almost a whole minute! Maybe he'll become a lap bunny after all! :weee:

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (May 23, 2011)

Gus has a new home!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (May 24, 2011)

Couple new Gus pics:





Nope, pretty sure dis is my chair.





Gus and the neighbour's cat are making friends. . . slowly.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jul 20, 2011)

More new Gus pics:





I'm innocent, I tell you! I didn't so much as LOOK at the carrots!





I want out NOW!





What? This _isn't_ a bunny buffet?

:biggrin:

Rue


----------



## Anaira (Jul 21, 2011)

Aww I love Gus pics; he's just like a slim Reuben. What is Gus, do you know? Their body markings are very similar; the dots behind the ears, down the back, and on the flank. It's really weird seeing a Reuben without moobs! heh


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 21, 2011)

Great pictures Rue.

I love Gus. That's a great picture of him looking out the blinds.

Need more pictures and updates. Every 2 months is not enough.:biggrin:

Susan


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jul 31, 2011)

Anaira, I believe Gus is a New Zealand cross. With what, we don't know, but the kids have decided he's crossed with an English Spot, so we're going with that, even though lots of different breeds have the broken spotting.

Susan, I will try to update more often. I'm sure, once we move, I'll have lots of pics of Gus exploring his new home! 

In other news, it looks like poor Gus has a UTI. 

Rue


----------



## redjess (Aug 15, 2011)

I love your blog and I hope Gus is feeling better from the UTI. I just wanted to tell you that the "bunny bazooka" is one of the funniest things ever. My daughters saw the picture, and have been telling people about it all week when they meet our rabbit. Oh teenagers!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks, Jessica!

Gus seemed to be feeling better the last two days, but he had a wet tail again this morning. 

That is so funny about your daughters. I won't tell Gus, though, he'd disapprove. 

Rue


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 15, 2011)

absolutely love the stories and pics of Gus! He is SOOO handsome!! I want to pet him! Hehe. Isn't it funny how bunnies are with kids and how different they are with us? Can I be a kid again so my bunny will like ME more?! 

How did you know Gus has a UTI? I hope he feels better! Praying for the handsome guy.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks, Meg!

We suspected Gus had a UTI because he was starting to dribble pee. He'd leave trails behind him and his tail was constantly wet. However, after three urinanalysis at the vet, we never found any evidence of infection. So now we suspect it's chronic kidney failure. 

Rue


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so so sorry Rue!   

We are praying for a miracle healing for your boy. I hope he feels better. :'(


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks, Meg.

Fortunately, he doesn't seem to be in any distress. Just a bit dribbly. We've got him on Panacur for now to see if that helps.

In other news, Gus has decided this past week to learn how to jump out of his pen and jump over the baby gate. Sigh. :rollseyes

Rue


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 17, 2011)

Panacur? Isn't that a dewormer? Is that known to help with the kidney stuff? 

What a brave dude. I hope his problems just disappear. ray:

And Wow! That is crazy! Perhaps it is time for Rabbit Agility for Mr. Gus?!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes, Panacur is commonly used a dewormer, but it's been shown to be effective against the dreaded e. cuniculi, which attacks the kidneys and the spinal column in rabbits. While Gus hasn't shown any neurological effects, we thought it worth a try in case that's the problem.

Anyway, Gus seems to be stabilized and not getting any worse, so that's good. Though his poor little tail seemed to be permanently stained yellowish-brown. Sigh.

Maybe we'll break out the agility equipment we built for him and see if he wants to do some jumping. Though somehow I doubt it. He only seems interested in jumping when there's food involved. 

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Sep 22, 2011)

Well, we're now in our new house! We moved the end of August and it's taken a few weeks to get mostly settled. Still a lot of boxes to unpack, though! 

I haven't got a lot of pics of Gus since we moved, but here's a couple from the first week we moved in:












I think he approves, don't you. 

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 2, 2011)

Couple new Gus pics from today:





They'll have to open the fridge sometime...





I disapprove of this new bunnyproof fridge.

Rue


----------



## Lucy500 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello Rue, I just wanted to say im a Gus fan!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks, Lucy! 

We've taken some new pics of Gus the last few days, so here they are:





What? You want THIS chair?





FEED MEEE!!!!!





C'mon! Give me food!





PLEEEEAAASSSEEEE!





Yes! In there! That's the food!





Fine, I'll give you a hug, but you have to give me a treat.





What do you mean, 'get down'?



Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 10, 2011)

All right, at long last, here are the VRRA Rabbit Festival pictures from yesterday:





Here's Gus making friends with Bibi(?) the Holland Lop over some hay. They'd just bumped noses, but my camera was slow and I missed it.





Ditto this one of Gus and Princess. "Oh, hai. You seem friendly. Hey, there's noms here! Nom nom nom."





Missed these bunnies names. A Dutch and an American Fuzzy Lop, I believe. SO CUTE! :bunnyheart





And here is Baxter the amazing sleeping rabbit. Here he is being heldby my eldest son--snoring! :biggrin2:





Baxter demonstrating his amazing ability to eat AND sleep at the same time!





Gus is making friends with Bamboo. Missed the nose bump AGAIN! 





"Any treats up there?"





Youngest son with Mikey the Flemish Giant. We had to get in line to pet him! 





All tuckered out after the festival. 

Gus had an absolute blast (as usual). We put him in his harness, and he hopped all over the place, sniffing bunnies and people and generally being his nosey self. He spent some time in the bunny playpen. I was very happy to see he was so well behaved with the other bunnies. We haven't had the opportunity to expose him to a lot of bunnies, so it was good to see he wasn't aggressive or anything with the others. More than anything, he just seemed to want the FOOD!He ate pretty well ALL the veggies provided in there. Such a pig!  Then he ran in the rabbit race and came in 5th overall (I believe).We'll need to practice so we can win next year. 

We got to meet Aurora/Dawn and Pipp/Sas and their bunnies, Baxter and Mikey, which was really fun. Hope next year more of the RO locals can come out! 

Rue


----------



## Mistycrow (Oct 10, 2011)

Just read the entirety of your blog. Love it! Gus is such a charming young bunny. Love all the pictures!


----------



## Lucy500 (Oct 11, 2011)

I am amazed at how social Gus is :shock:. Bonkers would've ran away from everyone! Im so jelous 

Im very happy that Gus is doing great! That last shot is adorable. :biggrin:


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks, guys! 

The medication Gus is on seems to really help. His water consumption has returned to normal and he's had a dry bum since Thursday!

Rue


----------



## Kipcha (Oct 14, 2011)

So glad to hear Gus is doing better, trust me, I feel for you on the whole kidney failure thing 

I really wish we could have attended the Rabbit Festival, that would have been so much fun! Rabbit races, that sounds fun!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks, Amanda!

The rabbit races were hilarious! They had a long cardboard tube on the ground and put the rabbits in one end, while the owners called them at the other. The fastest bunny through, I believe, was 5 seconds! Gus was a little slower at 16 seconds. One bunny was in there for over 2 minutes! She just would NOT come out. 

I have to say, I'm so glad we got Gus on the Benazepril. He still dribbles a tiny bit, but not like he was. He's really doing so much better. 

How is Ty doing?

Rue


----------



## Anaira (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm glad to hear Gus is doing well!

p.s., how do I steal Baxter?


----------



## jujub793 (Oct 14, 2011)

I luv Gus he is soooo cute!! I love his personality :big kiss::hearts:hearts


----------



## Kipcha (Oct 14, 2011)

Man, I would have loved to have done that! Babbitty and I would have rocked that class (I've already taught him to go through tunnels quick ) but it sounds like Gus went through like a pro! That poor bun that was in there for 2 minutes must of just liked teasing her person, it sounds like something some of ours would do!

I actually haven't heard of Benazepril, maybe I should ask my vet about it. If it gets their water consumption normal, that would be a major help for the both of us. He has a huge water bottle and a smallish dog bowl (That's still pretty big compared to him, I could set him in it and probably have all four feet comfortably inside), I fill it to the brim and within a few hours it's gone, so you can imagine how much urine there is. Luckily we've worked a bit of something out so he's not wet all the time but it's still not ideal. I actually have all his hay in the litter box now because it's the only part of his cage that stays dry. Go figure. I need to make him a hay rack or something and make that into some kind of bed, but I think he would probably end up soaking it anyways.

Ty himself is doing good, although I suspect he's beginning to slowly lose mobility in his rear end. He's hopping a bit differently like he's kinda dragging his back feet and bit more and while he still enjoys hopping, his one foot is still sort of dragging over jumps and he's not tucking his feet up like he used to, it is the leg the vet pointed out he might be partially paralyzed from his stroke, and it's been gradually getting worse.

I'm thinking he doesn't have much control over his bladder anymore either. We went to an event at the beginning of the month and I let him out to hop around the course in between competitions and he literally peed while hopping for 10 feet, not spraying or dribbling, a long, steady stream of urine and he did this twice within an hour. This is definitely not normal for him, before he never even peed outside his cage and now he's constantly leaving puddles everywhere, generally as he's moving almost like he doesn't notice it.

Ty is still happy though and popcorns all over the place, not to mention is still the major snugglebug he always was, it's like he doesn't realise whats even happening to him...


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 14, 2011)

Hehe! Yeah, you could tell the bunny that wouldn't come out was just having fun playing in the tunnel. Finally, they lifted the one end and she slid out. She disapproved. 

I can't believe how much Ty's and Gus's symptoms are alike. Gus seems completely unaware too. Except one time where he left a big puddle on the floor. He seemed really upset and confused by it. But otherwise, unless you picked him up and looked at his poor stained bum, you'd never know he anything was wrong with him. I haven't seen any signs of paralysis or anything either. He acts completely normal. Right now, he's flopped out about ten feet away from me in the dining room having a snooze. He doesn't look in pain or uncomfortable or anything.

Thanks for all the kind comments, everyone!

Anaira, you'll have to get in line to bunnynap Baxter. And I'm ahead of you. 

Rue


----------



## Lucy500 (Oct 29, 2011)

How is the boy doing?


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 29, 2011)

He's doing fine as fine can be. 

He hates having his ears washed and the Benazepril applied, but it seems to be working and that's what counts!

He's been dribbling a bit more today and yesterday and I'm wondering if it's because I gave him some carrot. He rarely gets carrots, so that's why I'm wondering if that's what set him off. I dunno. All the info I can find online says carrots are either really good or really bad for renal failure. Sheesh. 

Anyway, no more carrots for Mr. Gus for awhile.

We added a level to his cage and I've got a new setup for him upstairs. I need to get some pics and upload them.

Thanks for asking!

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 30, 2011)

Pictures!






Ah, life is good. 





Yes, slave, you may rub my ears.





Gus showing off his upgraded cage! He really likes the new third level. You should see him do laps! :biggrin2:





Close up of the left side.





Close up of the right side.





The new third level. He spends a lot of time up here. I think he likes being able to gaze over his domain. :rollseyes





Gus showing off his new space upstairs. The carpet is awesome! It catches 90% of the sawdust and poops, and he already slopped water on it and it didn't get through to the floor. Plus his new litter box has such high sides there's little chance of an accident. I'm planning to get some egg crate for inside it, too. But first I've got to find a place that sells it. 

Rue


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the Gus fix! He gets more handsome by the hour IMO 

His cage looks fantastic! He's a really lucky bunners that boy.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah, if only he knew how spoiled he was, eh? 

So, Watermelons' Loki and Lily have come to spend the weekend with Gus. And, as promised, I have LOTS of pictures! 





Um, is it safe to come out?





Loki, you keep an eye out that way. I'll take care of this one with the camera.





Pet me too! Pet me too!





Lookit, would you put the camera away already?





Hey! These vertical blind thingies are fun!





Lily: "I love you Loki." Loki: "I know."





More pictures?





Stop taking pictures of me!!!!





I hate you.





Uh oh! They're over here too! They're everywhere!





Did you say this is the big rabbit's spot? Too bad for him. It's mine now!

We tried letting Gus hop around with them, but he and Loki started growling at each other, so we put Gus back downstairs. We'll try again tomorrow. Hopefully we can get some pics with all three together. 

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 5, 2011)

Well, it looks like Gus is not a very good host. He keeps growling at the bunnies and tried to box Lily in the nose through the bars of their pen. So the bunnies are currently in the living room and Gus is in the dining room/kitchen. He keeps trying to get into the living room, but we have it fairly well blocked off. Still, we have to keep an eye on him. Stinker!

Anyway, here's a picture from this morning:





No, we will not come out.

And just a few minutes ago in the living room:










How can you not love those cute little furry faces?

Rue


----------



## MagPie (Nov 5, 2011)

Aaaaw bonded bunnies. <3



Part of my post got ate haha.... :? Anyway, If I didn't already have a full house I would love to get Harvey a girlfriend.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 5, 2011)

Great pictures Rue.

I'm jealous, I wish I had such a great bunny sitter.

That Gus not being a goood host. Maybe you better ship him to me ASAP. :biggrin2:

Susan


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 6, 2011)

I dont blame poor gus! Those rotten rabbits are stealing all the attention, invading his house, peeing in his litter box!!!! What bad bunnies 
But hey their doing cute "bonded bunny" stuff like laying side by side and protecting each other 

Though I dont know how that helps your case of "Gus needs a friend" if hes just gonna beat up other bunnies in the house


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah, Gus isn't really helping his cause, is he? But he seems to do that a lot (remember the brand new TV remote control??? ). So what can I say?

At the very least, hubby seems to be appreciating Gus a bit more. He tried feeding banana to Lily and Loki tonight, but they didn't want to anything to do with him, so he fed it to Gus instead, who, of course, was quite happy to gobble it all down. (Don't worry, I made sure they still got some banana! Though a few minutes after I gave it to them, they were eating hay ignoring it! What? Is my banana not good enough for them? :grumpy

More pictures tomorrow, I am sure! 

Rue


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 6, 2011)

Lol they prefer their herbs  I told you they usually smush the banana they get here all over the place when they eat it.

I cant get over how ugly Lilys head looks with that dreadful widows peak, blah!

We gotta get at least 1 pic of them next to gus, just for size comparison!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 6, 2011)

Aw! Lily could never look ugly! :bunnyheart

I'm heading out in a bit, I'll get them some fresh herbs. Between them and Gus they've cleaned my crisper out! 

Will try to get some pics of the three of them later today.

Rue


----------



## gemgnir (Nov 6, 2011)

Awww, loving reading about that handsome boy. I swear, he is so funny! He must not like the other bunnies "in his territory" since he was so well behaved at the Rabbit Festival with the other buns? Still, looking forward to seeing pics of all three! Sweet babies!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks, Meg. Gus is a character, that's for sure!

I think he's a bit jealous of the other bunnies being in his space and getting attention from his humans. But I don't know if that's why he's getting growly. When he hopped over the barricade and into the living room last night, he was more interested in eating the little bunnies' salad than anything else. :rollseyes:

Today, we decided to just try introducing Lily to him and see how that went. I got the feeling that when Lily and Loki were together, Gus was feeling outnumbered and getting a bit defensive. It seemed to go over pretty well. He sniffed and sniffed her, but didn't seem to be aggressive at all. Plus feeding him lots of treats seemed to help. 

Anyway, PICTURES!





Itty bitty trip hazard committee.





Aw, c'mon! Let me in! I'll be nice to those stinking rotten little . . . I mean CUTE little bunnies!





I hate you.





You don't love me anymore.





Lily working her charms on hubby.





Head to toe.





Snuggling with the ten-year-old.





Big bunny. Little bunny. White bunny. Brown bunny. :biggrin:





C'mon, give bunny more treats! See how good I'm being?


----------



## SunnyCait (Nov 7, 2011)

N'AWWWWWW THAT LAST PICTURE IS SO CUTE. 

It looks like you're really enjoying your visitors there... Watermelon better watch out, they may not come home haha!  Seriously, great pictures.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 7, 2011)

Haha! Cute as they are, they're going home tonight. 

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 8, 2011)

The bunnies have gone home. I miss them already. 

Gus had to sniff their pen inside and out after they'd gone. Not sure if he's happy they're gone or if he's wondering what happened to them. 

Rue


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 8, 2011)

Annnnd? Was hubby swayed that you might need a friend for Gus?


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 8, 2011)

Ohh my gosh, those quotes from the angry Gus pictures made me lol SO HARD! :laugh:

Yes! I too wanna know what hubby thought!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 8, 2011)

Well, I haven't really come out and said, "I think we should get a girlfriend for Gus." But he did agree it was cute when they snuggled and groomed each and other how Loki would defend Lily, etc.

So I think I've laid some groundwork, at least. I guess the next step is getting him into the SPCA to see all the lonely, unloved bunnies? 

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 8, 2011)

Lucy, yeah, Gus was giving me the stink eye pretty good there, wasn't he? 

Rue


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 8, 2011)

WOW! they really are half his size!!!

I would say, their glad to be home, But i bet their not  They got free run and treats galore at your place lol

I hope they didn't eat you out of house and home! (I haven't even gone downstairs to see them yet haha)


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 8, 2011)

Eat me out of house and home? Those little things? Hehehe!

They definitely like their herbs. Especially Loki. He loves his parsley!

I'm sure they're happy to be home. They probably missed Crash and Callie. 

Rue


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 8, 2011)

Well Callie sure missed them. They were bouncing around their cage full force this morning! I think they missed the freedom and getting spoilt.

Had to make sure Kiwi was still here last night and didn't wander off for "babysitting"


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey, they didn't get out *that* much. They got maybe a couple hours a day in the living room. And whenever Lily decided to try snacking on carpet/baseboard/electrical plugs/whatever, they went right back to their pen. 

Let me know if Kiwi ever needs sitting. 

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 21, 2011)

So, on Friday, I finally went out and bought hubby the Poang chair from IKEA that he's wanted forever.

Yesterday, someone else claimed it:









Rue


----------



## jujub793 (Nov 21, 2011)

Cutey patooty Gus has claimed that too eh?


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 21, 2011)

Yup. Poor hubby didn't even have his chair for 48 hours before it was usurped! :biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 22, 2011)

LOL! Love it! 
"Chair? This chair? Yours? HA! Yeah right! Back away now please."


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 22, 2011)

"Do you have your name on it? No? Well, too darn bad."



Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 22, 2011)

So last night Mr. Gus got to be a free range bunny all night! 

We had a horrible windstorm blow through and knock out the power. It was really dark and cold in the basement, so I thought I'd just put him in the entryway with the baby gate up for the night. It's got a slate floor and there'd be nothing for him to chew. I gave him his water bowl, a snack of apple, and his litter box.

Anyway, a little while after I moved him (which was at 1 a.m., I might add :rollseyes) and had crawled back to bed and started to drift off, I heard a crash come from downstairs. Hubby woke up and whispered, "What was that?" Of course, I hadn't told hubby that I'd let Gus out of his cage, so I said, "Oh, it's probably just the wind." and got out of bed to "check" and see what the noise was. I figured Gus was rearranging his litter box or something. Well, I walked into the dining room (in the pitch black, since the power was out) and heard a loud THUMP from under the table! Then another THUMP! And then the click-click-click of nails on the laminate floor!

The little turd had jumped the baby gate!

Well, that put me in a pickle, since I hadn't told hubby Gus was upstairs, but I didn't want to take him back down to the pitch black and cold basement! So I just sat there trying to decide what to do and petting Gus till he fell asleep on his mat.

Then hubby called downstairs asking if everything was okay. I told him it was, I just didn't know what to do with Gus.

Well, after some back and forth, he finally just said, "Just leave him there. He'll just sleep all night."

Which he did. 

At least till the power came back on and scared him half to death. But it woke me up too, so I came down and checked on him (he was spooked and running around the living room and thumping) and he calmed down and went back to sleep till we got up at 7:30!

Anyway, not sure I'm ready to let him free roam every night, but at least I know he'll be a good boy if we ever need to let him out again.

:clapping:

Rue


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 22, 2011)

Hoooray! Of course Gus jumped the baby gate, why wouldn't he. :rollseyes 

Everytime I read about Gus I say it like the little mousey from Cinderella... I just can't help it!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 22, 2011)

Hehe! Yeah, we call him "Gus Gus" all the time. 

Rue


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 22, 2011)

Hap hap hap.... HAPPY BURTHDAY

:laughsmiley:


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 22, 2011)

Happy birthday to who?

:confused2:

Rue


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh c'mon Rue!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNSm1Xmt9Ew[/ame]


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 22, 2011)

OOOOOHHHH!!! Right! Hahahaha! I'd forgotten that part! Methinks I need to watch Cinderelly again. 

Rue


----------



## BertNErnie (Nov 25, 2011)

hi Rue I just read your whole blog, Gus is a real cutey! i'm deffinately a fan!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 25, 2011)

Awww, thanks, Michelle. 

Rue


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 25, 2011)

At least Gus doesn't assassinate erasers in the wee hours of the morning, like somebunnies we know.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh, I'm sure if there was an eraser down at his level, it would have met an untimely demise. 

I don't think I mentionod, but before I went back to bed that night, I did put up every single remote control, tuck in every chair, and closed the doors on the computer armoire. Paranoid much? 

Rue


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 25, 2011)

*funnybunnymummy wrote: *


> Oh, I'm sure if there was an eraser down at his level, it would have met an untimely demise.
> 
> I don't think I mentionod, but before I went back to bed that night, I did put up every single remote control, tuck in every chair, and closed the doors on the computer armoire. Paranoid much?
> 
> Rue


Very smart of you. I don't think I'll ever leave mine free range again when I sleep. They have too much bunny "fun". :biggrin2:


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 28, 2011)

Well, Gus won't be free-ranging at night for a while. He's being a little turd lately, chewing stuff, digging the carpets, nudging and nipping. Not too sure what's going on with him, but I know he had some gas there last week. Bad bunny mummy gave him too much cauliflower and green grapes. :baghead

Anyway, he's learned a new trick, which I really must get on video! He tends to leave a little sticky mess behind on the floor whenever I give him a treat (say a piece of fruit or a chunk of carrot), so I've been taking his treat away and putting it in his dish on his mat. Well, the last few days, if I give him the treat, he'll carry it right over to the mat himself before he starts eating! So clever!

Yesterday, I gave him a leaf of romaine lettuce (what can I say? He was nudging my ankles and biting my pant legs and I gave in... ) and he ran to the mat, carrying his lettuce. It was so funny because the leaf was huge and he was practically tripping over it as he was running. Plus he had to get in a few foot flicks, so that just about tripped him up too!

Silly rabbit. :rollseyes

Rue


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 28, 2011)

*funnybunnymummy wrote: *


> Well, Gus won't be free-ranging at night for a while. He's being a little turd lately, chewing stuff, digging the carpets, nudging and nipping. Not too sure what's going on with him, but I know he had some gas there last week. Bad bunny mummy gave him too much cauliflower and green grapes. :baghead
> 
> Anyway, he's learned a new trick, which I really must get on video! He tends to leave a little sticky mess behind on the floor whenever I give him a treat (say a piece of fruit or a chunk of carrot), so I've been taking his treat away and putting it in his dish on his mat. Well, the last few days, if I give him the treat, he'll carry it right over to the mat himself before he starts eating! So clever!
> 
> ...



I can just picture this.... :biggrin:

It's odd... during the day, I have no trouble leaving my rabbits at home, out of their pen, and they seem just fine. Not at night, though, clearly. They're little gremlins!


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 28, 2011)

Bonkers does the same thing with his treats, I'll give him his banana slice inside, he grabs it and runs outside to eat it. He can never stay inside for more that 20 minutes!


----------



## BertNErnie (Nov 28, 2011)

aww bless that sounds sooo cute u must get it on video for us to see!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 28, 2011)

Too cute! I love love LOVE your blog! I've re-read it like 4 times. It's too good.
Jj


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 28, 2011)

Aw, thanks Jj!

Michelle: I'll for sure try to get him on video! It's just too cute not to!

Piperknits: bunnies are DEFINITELY naughtier at night. Around about 10-11 p.m. I've noticed Gus's naughty streak really starts to show. 

Bonkers: Gus is jealous! He isn't allowed outside much at our new house. The backyard is a giant mud pit.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow, I can't believe how long it's been since I've been online! My computer died in early December and I FINALLY got a replacement this week!

Anyway, updates on Gus:

He's doing just great. The medication the vet prescribed seems to be doing it's job and Gus has been dribble-free for months. He's also settled into our new routine here at our new house. He still has his grumpy days and his naughty days, but overall his behaviour has been really good. 

I highly recommend the mat setup we have for him for housebunnies with a territorial streak (AKA need to mark their territory with poop! ). There has been no poops rolling around on our laminate floors for a couple months now. He's even stopped leaving so many on his mat. Plus the mat also helps corral any shedding hair.

Yes, he is still the Incredible Moulting Rabbit. :rollseyes I think that has to do with his kidneys or the medication and it's just something we'll have to live with. Anyway, I went out and finally found a pumice stone (sold at the tack & feed as a "grooming block" for horses) and OMG! does it work well for getting all those loose hairs off! Especially for a bunny who HATES to be brushed! I've tried quite a few different brushes and grooming tools over the two years we've had him and none have worked so well or so quickly! Totally worth the $7 I spent on it! 

We had snow a week ago and took Gus out on his leash in it. He had a lot of fun hopping through it, pushing it around in his snowplow bunny routine, and eating it. He left the cutest little bunny footprints all through the gardens. :bunnyheart The neighbours were quite enamoured with him, of course. But then some people let their German Shepherd out unleashed and we beat a hasty retreat to the house before anything bad could happen. 

I took a few pics, but haven't uploaded them. Will get on that soon.


----------



## Anaira (Jan 28, 2012)

*gasp* Wow, how did you live that long without a computer?! 
Glad Gus is better now; and ooh, that's interesting about the pumice; we have one here, so I might try that, come next moult. 

Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 28, 2012)

So you got the snow too? Pemby loved it and am looking forward to these pictures!!!!
Snow bunnies are the best combination ever. Except for mint and chocolate..
Glad to hear all is well!
Jj


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jan 29, 2012)

Well, I suppose I wasn't totally computerless. My son has his laptop for school which I was able to steal for a few minutes here and there, but never long enough to keep up with everything. 

Yup, snow + bunnies = CUTENESS OVERLOAD!!!!


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 29, 2012)

Can't wait to see pics of Gus in the snow. Wanted to get my boys out to experience the "white stuff" but unfortunately not a lot of snow, just rain. 

BTW, thanks for the awesome work done on the library here. Have found plenty of useful info to help me learn as much as I can about rabbits. 

K


----------



## BertNErnie (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh I have so missed reading about Gussy! 
Can't wait for pictures of snowplow Gus :biggrin:


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow. Am I a bad bunny mummy. Over a year-and-a-half since I've updated this! (In my defense I have been so busy with work!)

So updates on Gus:

1) He is no longer suffering with kidney failure. How or why is a mystery. He's been off the meds since December 2012 and seems as happy and healthy as ever.

2) Gus got a girlfriend!!!! Yes, you read that right!!!! So meet Pepper Piglet Fuzzy Bunny (Piglet because she loves her food--almost more than Gus if you can believe it!).







She's a two-year-old (or thereabouts) Mini Lop cross (we think with Lionhead, but could be wrong).

Sharing (okay, let's be honest: HOGGING!) cilantro with Gus:






She came home with us Tuesday and they have got along amazingly. No fighting ever. They're already sharing a cage.

This is me:

:bunnydance: :bunnydance: :bunnydance: :bunnydance:

Rue


----------



## GottaLuvDaBuns (Sep 26, 2013)

Aww we they r sooo cute. Love their colouring! The match!?


-GottaLuvDaBuns


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks! It's a total fluke that they ended up matching colour-wise. All we wanted was a bunny that got along with Gus (and had good litter habits and wasn't destructive). We'd have been happy with any colour, but I'm happy we got such a cutie-pie. 

Rue


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 27, 2013)

Awww Gus finally gets a girlie!
Even after my 2 terrorized his house! Glad you finally got that second bunny Rue. Hehe more pics!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Sep 27, 2013)

Hey, you ever need a bunnysitter again, you know I'm game. Hehe! 

Yup, hubby finally relented. And I think Miss Pepper may win his heart. She's still a bit skittish, but so much more cuddly than Gus. She actually sat on his lap on the couch and let him pet her. 

Gus and Pepper are still working it out (it's only been four days), but they're getting more affectionate with each other. 

Here they are cuddling after breakfast today (sorry about the red-eye!):







Hanging out in Gus's favourite spot under the chair:






Chasing down raisins (I think she got the most!):





He was grooming her last night, but I didn't have my camera handy (of course!). 

Rue


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 27, 2013)

Just read through this from start to finish and absolutely loved it. Gus is such a handsome little fellow, missed most of the photos as they´re not showing but saw the first few pages and the new ones with his lady friend. They so suit each other and I hope they´ll be tying the knot fairly soon and be officially bonded. I have to tell you that after all the bad news on here lately, I was so relieved to see Gus has recovered and is now off his meds. I can tell you it made me grin from ear to ear. 

I´ll now be watching this space for more news on Gus and Mrs Gus lol :love::biggrin2:


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks, Chris!

Gus was grooming Pepper this afternoon, so I think they're officially married. 

I just checked my old blog posts and, alas, most of the pictures seem to have disappeared (I'm guessing with the move) and I no longer have my Super Moderator privileges to fix them. 

If anyone wants to look through my Gus album, you can find it on my FB page here:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.278084110505.315551.779545505&type=1&l=928336c0c7

And here's the album from bunnysitting Watermelons' pair, Loki and Lily:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150915268045506.760093.779545505&type=1&l=5694e74b4a

And here's a few other images not in either album:

For months he'd been chewing the spines of the books on the bottom shelf, so we finally moved them up. His response? "Well about time! I want this spot for napping." 





To get my attention, he'd hop up on this chair and start digging and biting the fabric. So I put a newspaper on top to discourage him. Yeah . . . 





Guarding the warm.





This WAS hubby's chair. At least for 48 hours . . .





Jumbo carrots. Gus approves.





Rue


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 28, 2013)

He´s just so handsome, great colouring. 

Mine dig on the dining room chairs so they all have towels over them and they dig at those. I have a phone book and an Ikea catalogue on my small pouf in the living room and that chair...almost brought a tear to my eye. It´s exactly the same chair and same colour as the one I bought for my dad so he had somewhere to sit when he came to stay with me as the sofa was too low. Many a happy memory I have of him sitting in that chair. I really regret getting rid of it after he left us but it just made me smile looking at it and with Gus sitting there. My dad would have laughed at that pic. 

He looks so funny where he´s sitting on the shelf almost saying "hey, what you looking at" lol. 

I´ll look at the albums, I never tire of seeing bunny pics


----------



## Kipcha (Sep 28, 2013)

Ahh, so excited to see you updating your blog! I missed Gus updates  And he's got a girly now, that is so exciting!

Also very glad that his kidney problems seem to be no longer problems!


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 28, 2013)

Haha you can take them any time you want them  Let Gus give em a little bop on the nose again.
I still cant get over how small my 2 are in comparison to Gus... I always look at my guys and go... "You're so not small bunnies..." and then picture everyone elses rabbits about their size. 

Love the one of him in front of the fireplace.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Sep 28, 2013)

I think the only bunny I've met that's been bigger than Gus has been Mikey the Flemish Giant. 

He sits like that in front of the fireplace all the time. His favourite spot is still under the chair, but that's his second favourite spot. I was a bit worried bringing Pepper home how he'd be with sharing his spots, but he's been sooo good. He seems SO happy to have a friend.

Kipcha, I notice Ty passed away this spring. I'm so sorry. He was an awesome rabbit. But you guys gave him an wonderful loving home and it's clear he loved you guys as much as you loved him.

Chris, I think that about sums up his expression. He was totally like, "What? You have a problem with me claiming your shelf?" :rofl:

Okay, so I'm not sure if this is viewable as my son posted it on his FB page, but here's a video of Gus grooming Pepper:

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=1453578148199869

They've been grooming and cuddling all morning. 

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Sep 28, 2013)

Couple more pics of the newlyweds (sorry the first one is a bit blurry):


----------



## Kipcha (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you, it was a very hard decision to make with Ty but it was definitely time  I am extremely glad that Gus did not go through the same thing.

Those pics are so adorable! They are such an absoloutley adorable pair!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 29, 2013)

Lovely photos of a lovely couple. They are just soooo cute together hiding and snuggling under the chair. They are soooo in love lol.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks, guys. 

Not much to update. They spend a lot of time snuggling, grooming, and just being together. Last night they were playing, which was super-cute to watch. They were basically doing laps around the loveseat. They'd take turns running into the living room and binkying on the carpet. So cute and funny to watch. 

Pepper is sooo good. I was always worried getting a second rabbit, we might end up with a major chewer or a bunny with bad litter box habits. But she's really been perfect. 

Here's another pic of them snuggling (sorry it's a bit blurry. iPhone photo. ):






Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 2, 2013)

Pepper has discovered the stairs are fun to play on. She spent most of this morning going down, then running back up as fast as she could. Then going down and running back up again. Gus had to see what was going on (he usually never bothers with the stairs unless he's going down to his cage) and he ran up and down them a few times, too, before deciding he was done and needed a nap. Lazy bunny! 






Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh, and we did a hay run today and brought home a 110 lb bale of timothy hay. Usually I can fit about 3/4 of a bale into the bin. This one I barely fit half! The garbage bags are all the leftovers. 

Hope the bunners are hungry! 






Rue


----------



## Kipcha (Oct 2, 2013)

Hay runs are always fun days. We buy so much, it's crazy. We bought 40 bales between us bunny people last time (We took 20, we go through a 2 string square bale a month) but it makes the bunnies happy! Gus and Pepper will be pleased


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 2, 2013)

I think they are!  When we got home, I stuffed their hay rack full and both of them decided they wanted to stay in their cage and nom the yummy hay instead of coming back upstairs with us (they go in their cage pretty much whenever I go out--sometimes they get to stay out if it's only a few minutes, but over an hour and I feel better about them going into their cage.  ).

I couldn't imagine buying 20 bales! We barely have space for just one! (I'm thinking a second bin to store the rest of the hay may be in order! Plus I'll be donating some for sure to the SPCA and some friends who have a chinchilla.)

Rue


----------



## Anaira (Oct 3, 2013)

Heyy haven't seen you around in a long time! Glad to hear Gus is well again, and yay for a girlfriend! Reuben has one too, now; but she doesn't match. She's little and grey.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi Anaira! Yes, it has been a loooong time. I'll try not to disappear again for so long in the future!

Aw, yay for Reuben getting a girlie, too. How's he doing? Does he still have moobs? 

Rue


----------



## Anaira (Oct 3, 2013)

haha I'm getting guilty of it myself. Too much study.  Reuben and Nermal have their own blog now; I haven't updated in a few weeks, and can't be bothered linking, but it's in here somewhere! Yep, I'm afraid Reuben's moobs are as mooby as ever...


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 3, 2013)

Good to see you on again.  And nice to hear about the bunnies. I think its so funny and cute that Pepper likes to race up and down the stairs, she must get good exercise.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 3, 2013)

Reuben wouldn't be Reuben without his moobs.  I'll look for your blog. 

Thanks for the welcome back, Elise. We're thinking Pepper might make a good agility rabbit. She's got a ton of energy and, man, can she hop! When she binkies she looks like she's flying! And hey, maybe Gus will want to take up hopping again. He seemed to like it at first, but maybe it was just the raisins.  After a while, he just started going under or around the jumps or pulling down the rails. He's such a lazy boy. 

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 3, 2013)

Pepper has decided playing under the couch is good fun and we are big meanies for chasing her out with the Swiffer. 

Rue


----------



## Chrisdoc (Oct 3, 2013)

Haha, I coax Bandy out from under the table with the brush, hardly have to move it now, he knows the drill. Love them on the stairs, they are so cute together.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, I got tired of playing Wack-a-Bunny, so I got some boards and blocked off access to under the couch. She wasn't impressed. Got lots of disapproving thumps. Hehe! 

Pepper finally started grooming Gus this week. Only took a month. 

She's learned to navigate the laminate floors, the stairs, the shelves in their cage, and is getting better with being picked up (though she still tries to run and is nearly impossible to catch!), coming for cage time, etc. She's smart, but definitely has a mind of her own.

Despite going through another moult (which usually makes him excessively grumpy), Gus is still super-mellow. He just seems so happy and content now. He absolutely dotes on Pepper and it's the cutest thing watching him worry over her (especially when she's doing something naughty--like trying to get under the couch--and he knows it).

Youngest son turned a box into a bunny house. Pepper has decided it's hers (it's a bit too small for the two of them, though they'll occasionally squeeze in together!):






"Who's dere?" 

Rue


----------

